# This is why Amazon should put everything on us - Flexer



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Haha, stop using USPS. Save the blocks for us. Lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155057114104818


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

can confirm i know of few usps guys and their is zero chance of them getting fired... its quite a comfy job if you can put up with working 12+ hours per day 6 days a week.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

impoorlikeyou said:


> can confirm i know of few usps guys and their is zero chance of them getting fired... its quite a comfy job if you can put up with working 12+ hours per day 6 days a week.


USPS Cariers DO NOT work 12 hours a day or 6 days a week ... They can opt to work overtime if they want to but are not mandated to do so ... It is a comfy job though with zero chance of getting fired unless you do something illegal ... He could have booted that package from the vehicle and would have just been reprimanded but far from being fired


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> USPS Cariers DO NOT work 12 hours a day or 6 days a week ... They can opt to work overtime if they want to but are not mandated to do so ... It is a comfy job though with zero chance of getting fired unless you do something illegal ... He could have booted that package from the vehicle and would have just been reprimanded but far from being fired


lol not "mandated" if the boss asks you to work overtime you do it... thats how it works


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

impoorlikeyou said:


> lol not "mandated" if the boss asks you to work overtime you do it... thats how it works


That is far from how it works ... You are only required to work 8hrs ... Management can not ask you to work more unless you signed up to be on the ODL ( Overtime Desired List ) ... There are even some carriers that give portions of their route to other carriers to be off the clock in 8 hrs .


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

impoorlikeyou said:


> can confirm i know of few usps guys and their is zero chance of them getting fired... its quite a comfy job if you can put up with working 12+ hours per day 6 days a week.


Lolz. Last Saturday, I was delivering Flex and I could hear this Usps truck starter misfiring, I wanted to wave to say hi. . One night this week, a Usps guy still in uniform pulled up at Lisle Dch in a Lincoln. Wow.


----------

